# Ask DBSTalk: Battery Life 921 Remote.



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

How long are batteries lasting for you?

I think I have a short in the remote. I am having to change batteries every 7-10 days.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> How long are batteries lasting for you?
> 
> I think I have a short in the remote. I am having to change batteries every 7-10 days.


I'm into my forth month with the 921 remote. My 721 is at 9 months. I had a remote for my 721 that had a short. The batteries would last for maybe fifteen minutes. I could feel the heat building in the head end near the satellite and menu function area.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've changed the batteries in my 921 remote one time in the last 10 months.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

battery life of 7-10 days can have 3 causes:
You're using batteries recycled from the landfill
Something heavy is continuously on the buttons
Your remote is defective


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I had a uhf remote (that comes with the UHF upgrade kit) that would not hold a charge.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark - that's what I thought. That's about how often I change the batteries in my 501 remote.

Simon - 1) Nope new
2) I'm a little overweight, but I wouldn't consider myself "heavy":lol: 
3) I'll give Dish a call.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

When I first got my 921, the remote which came with it went through a pair of batteries every 5-7 days. Mind you, these were brand-new fresh batteries which had never been used before. After going through about 3 sets of batteries, I called Dish and complained. They tried to convince me it must be something I was doing, but I eventually got them to send me a replacement (under warranty) and I sent my old one back.

Since then (about 9 or 10 months ago), I'm not sure if I've changed the batteries at all on the new remote. So yes, a defective remote is certainly quite possible, and I've actually experienced it!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I've had mine since January and have yet to change the batteries even once.

-Chris


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

mwgii, i recommend looking on ebay first, i've seen some remotes that are around $11. These with shipping are about $18 dollars. Dish still charges you shipping (about $15) & and you still mail the old one back. So by buying a separate one online you have 2 on hand. It's not perfect, but if you want one for outside it's worth it to have the spare. If you do a "dish pro remote" search on Ebay you'll see a "pepe" out of EL Paso. He's basically running them across the border (gotta love it!) Also you'll notice that on the back of the remote most of the dish remotes are made in mexico. Don't freak out about the "blue 2" at the bottom b/c a dish pro remote is a dish pro remote regardless. I have 2 myself just for kicks and grins.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

i had the same problem at first... my 921 was in a tight spot so I thought i will just put a short cable from the back of the 921 to the remote uhf antenna.... it would work sort of... but the batteries lasted no more than 6-7 ... i just hooked up the antenna to the back of the 921 even tho it was hidden behind a lot of electronics... and guess what... i have not had to change3 the batteries since...........


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Just to update for future searches:

Dish sent me a new remote and told me I did not have to send the old one back. So I have a spare, battery-eating, emergency remote.


----------

